# Looking for ideas for sulcata enclosure



## Newhatching (Sep 16, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone could post pictures of their sulcata enclosures that are indoors I have a baby sulcata that I am having a hard time trying to figure out what I should do with his tank .

Hes currently on ecco earth and jungle bark ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Newhatching:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

My substrate of choice is cypress mulch with orchid bark coming in a close second. Right now I have two leopard tortoise babies that are about a year old. For the past three months they have been outside in a secure pen. When I have to bring them in for the winter, they will go into the leopard tortoise's shed into a tort table. The tort table has fine grade orchid bark as substrate, a sunken waterer, a feeding tile and a hiding place. I also have a couple of small potted succulents dug down into the substrate far as the pot would go.

I don't have a current picture of that baby habitat, but here's one I just took of the baby texas tortoises. They're in a Christmas tree storage bin. Its about 4' long so I had to take it in two pictures:











And here's a picture of a mortar-mixing tub that has baby box turtles in it:






Hope this helps.


----------

